# Related Sites > SQL Course >  Delete Duplicate records within a table with no primary key or indexes

## preddy

hi everybuddy

i am having a lil problem, i would like to know how to delete Duplicate records within a table where no primary key or indexes are defined, pl help me....

thanq
pr

----------


## YuckFou

read this

----------

